# Heads creek (griffin) reservoir



## Gasportsj7 (Jan 24, 2012)

Anyone know of any tournaments bein held over there?


----------



## Buzzerbaits (Jan 24, 2012)

Get a hold of Haughunna. Little water bassin. They have tournaments there.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Jan 24, 2012)

Buzzerbaits said:


> Get a hold of Haughunna. Little water bassin. They have tournaments there.



Thanks for the plug Mike, but Lil' Water Bassin' has no tourneys scheduled for the Griffin Reservoir, for our 2012 Tour.



Gasportsj7 said:


> Anyone know of any tournaments bein held over there?



Small Motors will have some Griffin events scheduled. I will get the dates posted here, once I see their schedule.

P.S ..... The Georgia Division of Lil' Water Bassin' does hold Jonboat Tournaments in the surrounding area though. Here's a link to our 2012 Tour Schedule. http://www.freewebs.com/lwbassin/2012georgiatourschedule.htm 

Feel free to contact me, if you have questions or interest. Thanks, 
Terry Lee
lwbdirector@yahoo.com
Verizon Wireless - 678-283-7231


----------



## Gasportsj7 (Jan 24, 2012)

I appreciate it. I just emailed you Mr. Terry. thanks for the information. I'd like to know bout those small motor tournaments at Heads Creek


----------



## ninetyatews6 (Feb 5, 2012)

I havnt heard anything from the "barnesville" guys (small motors). I need to see about a schedule as well for this year. Should be coming up soon.


----------

